# Dishwasher tip



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, we have and use a dishwasher. I'm usually the one who does it most of the time, BUT occasionally my husband will want to do it, or he'll want to get something out of it. I don't run it until it's full, and sometimes I will unload it partway while I'm waiting for him to get ready to go out, or until the doctor calls back. He never knew if the items were clean or dirty. I've taught him that I will always fill the soap containers before I start loading it with dirty dishes. So, open soap containers means that the dishes are clean. Closed soap containers mean that the dishes are dirty.

He likes this system so much that he uses it, too, on the rare occasions that he does dishes. A bonus is that the soap cups don't get water dripped into them while the dishwasher is getting loaded.

It's a small thing, but it makes for a little less confusion around here. Believe me, we have quite enough confusion as it is.


----------

